# How can I get rid of "frown lines" between my eyebrows?



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi there,

Call me vain but I feel like ten years older than I am when I look myself in the mirror due to my frown lines and was wondering what can be done to get rid of them?

Are there any creams out there that ACTUALLY works?

I have heard botox and dermal fillers can be used to get rid of them but not sure if it's worth the money?

Anyone had botox or dermal fillers done and if so does it do the job?

How long does it last and which is best botox or dermal filler?

Ophelia


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Oh dear, seems no one knows of any creams or had any work done to remove lines. Makes me feel even more vain now...


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi

I've had botox - I will fess up!!    You can have the area just between your brow done or also add the forehed, which can give a bit of a brow lift as well. I found having both areas done gave the best effect. 

It lasted a good few months and was a miracle fix.  It didn't look unnnatural at all.  I'd do it again...counting down the weeks until I can have it again! 

xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

THANK YOU for 'fessing up!!!    

I haven't decided if I want botox or fillers yet but I am looking into going for a consultation to find out the pros and cons and to see what they suggest. My frown lines are very noticable and deep so do you think Botox would do the job or are dermal fillers a better option?

When the botox wears off does it make you look worse than before or just the same as before?

Did it hurt to have Botox done? I think I will do the forehead as well if that's what they recommend.
I have heard dermal fillers are more painful to have done, which kinda puts me off a bit but apparently they last longer than Botox so might have to put up with the pain and have fillers done instead.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

The injections crunch a bit but aren't painful. You'll have tiny red spots for a few hours and the recommendation is to frown as much as you can for the night!  I occasionally get a bit of a headache for an hour or so. the botox usually kicks in after a few days. Make sure that the clinic you go to offers a free top up if the effect isn't as good as you want. It can be difficult to gauge how much to use for the first go. 

You may be surprised at how well Botox gets rid of deep seated lines. Your practitioner should be able to advise what's best. 

It wears off gradually and it does have an accumulative effect so after a few goes, when it wears off the lines are no where near as bad. I haven't had any for a while and things are still fine. 

Fillers will only get rid of deep lines, they last around 5-6 months and can hurt as well as bruise.  I don't think they would work as well as Botox on the forehead but your clinic may disagree.  I have had a filler elsewhere, there are different kinds for different areas of the face so not too sure how good a job they do on frown lines. The thing with botox is that it kind of lifts the area so makes you look refreshed and although you have some movement, lines just fade away. 

xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks! It sounds like Botox would be the better option in that it doesn't hurt as much and will hopefully give you a bit of a forehead lift as well. Think it's slightly cheaper than fillers too. Maybe it's something I could try out first to ease myself in    and if in the future I feel brave enough I might do the filler if needed.

Or maybe do fillers on the frown lines and botox on the forehead lines.  Decisions decisions...

I have emailed a local clinic today but haven't heard back as yet so may have to phone them instead.

Regarding a free top up if the effect isn't good enough, is that something I should ask them about? What if they say no? They may just reply that everyone has different results and it's not something they will take the blame for and so will not offer a free top up. 

Love/Ophelia

Ps: Anyone else have any experience of injectable treatments?
Oh, and while I'm at it, anyone had a face peel or whatever it's called?


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

keep forgetting... Congrats on your pregnancy. Not long now!


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks!! Less than six weeks to go now!

Any reputable clinic should offer a follow up consultation, which would include a top up if necessary. 

Let me know how you get on!!  

xxx


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Hi, just spotted this thread. What if you can't really afford botox, are there any creams that will help with lines and also I seem to be getting bags under my eyes    Would there be any creams to help with that or should I just invest in a paper bag over my head!

Viv


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi Yoga princess, would you mind telling me how much the botox and fillers were?   sorry, just interested in having it done and wanted to know if i could afford it  
Lou.


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi

Just seen this so sorry about late reply. I have paid between £200-300 for three areas of botox, I always look for special offers.  Filler is around £200 per vial. 

My practitioner does package deals so I save on that and she offers a huge discount on every third treatment for example. 

It's a wedge of cash but then I think I don't spend a lot on creams etc, I use a prescription based cream and bio oil, both of which last forever....

Vivienne, the Boots creams are supposed to be very good. Called Renew I think.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi again,

Yogaprincess- I had botox done on Monday on my frown lines between the brows and was told that botox doesn't actually make the wrinkles and lines to disappear but only stops you from frowning and making them worse.

My frown lines are quite deep so she suggested having fillers done which i will have in 2 weeks time when I see her for follow up consultation (and botox top-up if needed   ).

I have heard (and the lady also told me) that the fillers are really painful, I would get a numbing cream put on for 15 mins before having it done but it would still be very painful. So now I'm scared it will hurt too much and I will chicken out halfway through. 

She will also do the lines between the nose and mouth to use up the vial. How painful did you think it was to have fillers done?

Is it worth the pain? Did it make a big difference in the lines after having it done and how long did it last before wearing off?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## Orange Smartie (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Ophelia

You should find the botox relaxes your forehead so constant lines will smooth out and depending on how deep or shallow they are, some will disappear.  Hopefully you will se the result soon!

As for the fillers, I wouldn't say they were really painful  -  I had the cream on and then the most uncomfortable part is that once injected in the practitioner will push or mould it into the line, smoothing it out. I got a bruise on the line from my nose to mouth but it didn't last too long.  Sure it isn't great but it's well worth the momentary discomfort! Instant results and I was very pleased I had it done. Mine lasted around 7-9 months so it was well worth the investment, I'd like them done again but can't at the moment. Once Wriggler has arrived and I have stopped feeding I'll be on that phone!!!!

xxx


----------

